# How do you pick your lores?



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Been messing around making some more wizards to mix up my magic phase, and I'm curious how people choose which lores they go with. Do you just like the spells, are you going for some kind of support strategy, what's the process? 

For myself, I've been running with lore of death and lore of shadows mostly. Pray for the fear causing spells to deal with my empire psychology problems. The lore of shadows dd spells work well against both undead and demons, and lore of death has a good character sniping skill that when combined with HLRs helps bring down annoying heros. I'm probably going to sub in a lore of fire mage to help deal with regenerators since flaming attacks are hard to come by for the empire. Metal was temping, but the baseline skill depending on the enemy armor save and only hitting once seems limiting imo.

Would be curious about some of the army specific lores as well. Why do O&G players go little waagh or big waaagh for example?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Big Waaagh! is only for Orcs and Little Waaagh! is only for goblins. The only other race with multiple lores is Chaos, and that depends on you mark.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Big Waaagh! is only for Orcs and Little Waaagh! is only for goblins. The only other race with multiple lores is Chaos, and that depends on you mark.


Well yeah, but why go goblin over orc for your caster. Is it fluff reasons, saving a few extra points, wargear options, etc? Same goes for chaos, you're choosing the lore then marking the sorc with it. You generally don't decide you want an invuln save on your caster, then choose Tzeench lore cause you have to.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

When I decide to use magic it purely because I like the fluff bit and can imagine the spells. What they actually do is neither here nor there for me... (aka I am sooo not a tournement player! :wink: ) ...the only sort of force I have access to atm is the goblins from the Skull Pass boxed set... (I don't really count them as mine as I don't plan to have an O&G army.) ...so I run round quite happily with a Goblin shaman and to be quite honest the idea of an Orc shaman wouldn't appeal to me even if I did expand the army. I haven't even looked at Big Waaagh. :grin:

I played Empire a few times a while ago and the same applied for me there: somehow anything but the idea of throwing around firey spells didn't appeal.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

for my empire army i generally take lore of fire it has the best range of spells and longest range i feel

plus if you give your templar grand master (i always take a templar as my general) the ring of volans and hope for a 2 that means he gets 5 attacks hitting on 2s and S8 NICE!!

but yea lore of fire is my general purpose lore IF i go for 2 wizards which is very rare i dabble with shadow unless i'm facing heavy armour then its always metal (fry little warrior of death fry .....hahaha)


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

As a bretonnian player, I only have access to beasts, life and (if taking a Prophetess) heavens. I think heavens has some great spells, but as I always prefer taking a lord over a prophetess, I can't do much with that. Beasts and life seem to me to be among the weakest of the lores, with most only being effective in particular situations. Beasts in particular is often useless (or very weak) for bretonnians, so I always go with life. 

One thing you have to remember when choosing Lores, at least for Lvl 1/2 wizards, though is to consider what the first spell is - as you can always swap out what you roll for the first spell.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well to answer your O&G questions; the major difference other than points between Orc and Gobbo shamans is the magic items. NG shamans can take magic mushrooms which can make the difference between casting or not casting a spell, and can also take the staff of sneaky stealin' which converts one of your opponents PDs to a DD for you.

Though the Big Waaagh! is slightly easier to cast, so Orc shamans are more likely to get a cast off. The spells themselves are much of a muchness considering the random nature of getting them. There are equivalents for the majority of them in each list, and both lists have a couple of pointless spells.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

For level 2 wizards without extra spells its often best to go for Lores with usefull 1st spells yes. With Lord level casters that can pick from any basic Lore do take some look on what you are facing. Dragon based armies likes to be victimes of the "Beast Covers" spell alot :laugh:

There are more usefull spells mixed out amongst the Lores then at first glance, the bigger problem is generally to get the correct spell against the correct opponent. This is why Lores like fire are so popular, you know what you get and the result smells bbq:mrgreen:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Insert Shameless Advertising* Check my thread for the reasoning of why I choose my spells.

Seeing as the lores as they are don't tend to follow the Background or fluff I've had for my army, (no mutations, other than Beastmen or Dragon Ogres etc), I was originally going to do Heavens. But it's a completely shite spell list - and the normal spell is a re-roll of ones on the target, but can't stop miscasts, and is useless on Daemon Weapon wielding characters, which it's really needed for.

Comet of Cassandora, nice, yes. But too unwieldy to use. But good for clearing an are of the battlefield.

So, I modified the Lores, then applied them to my army theme, so no more causing Sores or Lesions, which explode in acidic goo, melting the target, I now have a Lightning Strike electrocuting the target. And they all fall in well.

Tzeentch used to be my favourite. Why bother with Sorcerors, when for 60pts more, you had a Level 2 sorceror with 4 attacks and a weapon that increased your attacks against models in Base to Base, and not lose his efficiency in any capacity, fightin' or magickin'?

Now, though, since Chaos Sorcerors are beefed, I more than consider fielding them on Chariots to support Light Cavalry (Chaos Knights don't need it no more), and then they can help with the far more mobile Chaos Army (Wulfrik, Monstrous Infantry (Dragon Ogres =D)), and do some nasty damage. So either way, Tzeentch helps them out a bit more than it used to, Nurgle does a bit more spectacular damage (Rot, Glorious, Rot, Glorious Rot), and Slaanesh is still as relatively shit as it used to be.

So for a standard 2000pt game, I take Wulfrik/Exalted Champion, Exalted Champion, and 2 Sorcerors, one with each Mark, both in Chariots. Very good.


----------

